# 19" Journey wheels on ebay



## TCM GLX (Jan 2, 2000)

For those looking, I found these: 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/08-0...ptZMotorsQ5fCarQ5fTruckQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories


----------



## Av. (Jul 28, 2009)

TCM GLX said:


> For those looking, I found these:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/08-0...ptZMotorsQ5fCarQ5fTruckQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories


:beer:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

I like those, but they already sold.


----------



## ClownCar (Feb 16, 1999)

I like these: From the 2011 Journey Crew 7 R/T










I think they would look pretty cool on a Routan


----------



## micah360 (May 19, 2010)

^^^those are sweet...


----------



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

Funny you should post a photo of the Journey R/T. Just yesterday I made a screensaver of a photo of the wheel (from the NY auto show). Next I'll have to get a price on them from Dodge. I think they are 19's so new tires would be in order also.


----------



## Av. (Jul 28, 2009)

ClownCar said:


> I like these: From the 2011 Journey Crew 7 R/T
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That they would


----------



## ClownCar (Feb 16, 1999)

I'm very interested in these wheels. Also noticed that these show up on the Fiat Fremont.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

I love the Journey wheels, just need to wait for the right set to take the Nestea plunge on. The ones that were on Ebay had a few scrapes/nick on them, that is just an invitation for the clear to peel or the aluminum to corrode. The "New" Journey wheels do look nice, just wish the Dodges were wrapped in the Yokohamas like the Fiats are. I'm not knocking the Khumos(on the Dodge), I have them on my Passat and they have been hands down the best meats that have been on there, but the Yoko's look like the sidewall is much nicer. I prefer a nice plain side wall, and not a HUGE NAME screaming at me. I'll just keep waiting, the other plus about the factory wheel interchange is, the OE wheels can take a punishment. Pennsylvania has hands down the WORST roads for pot holes. I taco'd 4 17" aftermarket wheels on my Passat on light hits at seperate times, so back to the OE 16" and if I hammer a pothole I know I'm coming out OK.

And yes they would look nice on the Rout'


----------



## TCM GLX (Jan 2, 2000)

Those 2011 Journey wheels look great....


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

TCM GLX said:


> Those 2011 Journey wheels look great....


I have to agree with you on that. :beer:


----------



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

*MOPAR*

It looks like the 19" wheels from the Journey R/T are going to sell for over $400 each. The mopar.com website has the wheels for sale under the stock parts area. Here's the link: Go to Journey OEM parts area, then to Wheels, and the Lancia and Journey R/T are listed, but no price yet, although another 19" wheel there is $434 (EDIT- the wheel for $434 is a chrome plated one. The painted ones are cheaper, but not by much).

http://dodgeparts.mopar.com/dodge/journey-accessories.html

The wheel hunt continues.


----------



## TCM GLX (Jan 2, 2000)

Give it 6 months, I am sure you will be able to find these on ebay.


----------



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

*Caliber wheel will fit?*

Here's an interesting looking wheel from a Caliber: http://www.wheelcollision.com/wccpix/0wcc2176.jpg

Here's the web site: http://images.search.yahoo.com/imag...i=116vpasai&sigb=13fdl4ekh&.crumb=G3mUXJAIHMn

I was trying to post a picture of a 2011 Avenger Heat wheel. I'll post it when I come up with a good picture. It's an 18" wheel.

http://www.dodge.com/en/2011/avenger/virtual_tour.html


----------



## PaulAP (May 21, 2009)

*New Journey Wheels*

Those New 19x7 Journey Wheels would look HOT on the Routan!
It looks like they should even just bolt straight on. 

The above pictured wheels can be ordered by your local Chrysler dealer.

Part numbers

1RU20XZAAA - Painted Silver - $453.00 in Canada
1RU20DD5AA - Machined face - $513.00 in Canada

I'm seriously considering it, because I haven't found a good looking set of after market wheels that will fit in a 19" size, and by the time I get after market wheels into Canada, the shipping KILLS! 

Also found this link for them for only $229.95 each

http://www.hubcaphaven.com/mm5/merc...uct_Code=8810&Category_Code=817&Store_Code=HC

I think they are knockoff though, the site doesn't say, and they don't seem to ship into Canada.


----------



## Chedman13 (May 30, 2012)

are these 100% bolt-on? 

Meaning hub-centric (same hub diameter, what is it by the way?) and clear the calipers with no issues?


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

Chedman13 said:


> are these 100% bolt-on?
> 
> Meaning hub-centric (same hub diameter, what is it by the way?) and clear the calipers with no issues?


 Journey wheels are a direct fit, a few guys have done it already.


----------



## wrxin (Jan 8, 2012)

Who's good with photoshop?


----------



## goterpsbeatduke (Oct 13, 2003)

I just bought a refinished set of the RT wheels on eBay for $600', will post pics when they are on.


----------



## PaulAP (May 21, 2009)

*19" Journey Wheels*

It's been a while since I have been on here (lack of computer), but...

In the fall I got a great deal on a set of lightly used 19" Chrome Journey Wheels for our Routan.
Then I promptly put new 225/65R16 winter tires on the factory 16" Bloom wheels. No steelies here 

These 19" wheels will be going on in the spring with new TPMS sensors, new 235/50R19 tires and VW center caps.



















For those interested in TPMS sensors at a good price, at under $25 each, I will be using these...









Dorman 974-061 http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004AITV9Y

and I got a set of center caps from China for ten bucks... They will need to be ground to fit the Dodge wheels.









http://www.ebay.ca/itm/110946459071


----------



## cscsc (Jun 14, 2009)

Those Chrome Wheels should look great - Post a Pic when they're on.

You should have no problem with the Dorman TPMS Sensors - I put one on one of my wheels to replace a defective OEM sensor and it works like a charm. For $24.00 it beats an OEM hands down.


----------



## goterpsbeatduke (Oct 13, 2003)

Anyone know if my center caps fom my routan wheels will fit the dodge journey wheels?


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

You're going to have to sand them down a bit to get them to fit. The vw ones are just a bit larger. 

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PaulAP (May 21, 2009)

goterpsbeatduke said:


> Anyone know if my center caps from my routan wheels will fit the dodge journey wheels?





58kafer said:


> You're going to have to sand them down a bit to get them to fit. The VW ones are just a bit larger.


^^^
What 58kafer said...

But for the $10 bucks it's worth it to order a new set and sand down the edges on them, because once they are made to fit the Dodge wheels they are smaller than the hole in the Routan wheels. The clips are almost the same size, it's the outer edge that's smaller on the Dodge wheels.

Check out this thread...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5775627-19-quot-Journey-Wheel-Mod


----------



## Ondaora20 (Apr 19, 2010)

VWroutanvanman, was this the wheel you copied?










I took this picture at the NY Auto Show a few years ago. With the barrel and the sides of the spokes painted black, I think this wheel looks phenominal. I almost went with this wheel on my van, but liked the Pacifica wheel a little better. Had I known what a hassle the Pacifica wheel was going to be with the need for adapters and getting the proper offset, I probably would just gone with this wheel.

Also, painting the little indent on the face of the spoke also makes it pop some more. Wheel Collision can do this for a reasonable cost and their work is very, very good.


----------



## Chedman13 (May 30, 2012)

Nice, for my 2011, my oem sensors are $50 for 4 on eBay.

Also got China center caps that fit with no grinding. I think $20.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PaulAP (May 21, 2009)

cscsc said:


> Those Chrome Wheels should look great - Post a Pic when they're on.


They're on! 

It's mid March, but it was again -15c here in Winnipeg last week, and yes it snowed a little too, but enough is enough... I had to get the snow tires off!

Here is a Pic in front of the Fountain Tire where I bought the new tires and had everything mounted up.








The tire I decided to go with is the Goodyear Eagle RS-A2 P245/45R19, as it is almost the exact diameter of my stock P225/65 16" tires, and they were an affordable choice ($185 Canadian).

Note: They inflated the tires to 36 psi per the door card, but that is for the o.e. tire size, and they were soft. A lower profile tire should require higher pressure (due to smaller air chamber). So I tried 38 psi, and then 40 psi, and that feels about right. The maximum pressure for these tires is 51 psi.



cscsc said:


> You should have no problem with the Dorman TPMS Sensors - I put one on one of my wheels to replace a defective OEM sensor and it works like a charm. For $24.00 it beats an OEM hands down.


The Dorman 974-061 sensors that I got from Amazon worked perfectly. In the short trip from the install bay to the parking spot in front of the store (about 300 feet), the Routan had already learned the new sensors.

So if anyone has a 2009 or 2010 Routan (with the aluminum valve stems), this is the correct TPMS sensor.

Here is another Pic shortly after I got home and installed the center caps. And yes, I had to grind off about 1mm from the edges to make them fit. That's about half the black plastic around the outside edge.








Tip: After grinding around the edge, test fit them backwards (VW logo in). That makes it easy to see when you've taken enough off without having to clip them in.

Here are a couple more Pics taken while we were out and about doing a little shopping.


----------



## cscsc (Jun 14, 2009)

Looks Great! Thanks for posting the photos. Don't feel bad, Winter just gave up here on the Maine Coast.


----------



## goterpsbeatduke (Oct 13, 2003)

My 2010 VW Routan SE
Picked it up certified used with 40K
Mods
-Monster Mats
-Matching front window tint
- Factory running boards
- Dodge Journey R/T 19 inch wheels

Total investment $16,600














It was tough trading in the Tiguan, but my family needed the Minivan and I actually really like it. It even looks like my Tiguan now.


----------



## PaulAP (May 21, 2009)

^^^ Damb those wheels look great! :thumbup: Those are the wheels I wanted, but I couldn't find a set for anything close to being affordable (for me anyway).


----------



## fattymatty20 (Aug 21, 2013)

*Got mine installed.*

So I've been watching eBay for months now waiting for a "good deal" to show up. And I found one. The wheels are not perfect, like my van (have wear expected from being on a vehicle for 3+ years) but came with tires with ~30,000 miles of life on them and working tpms. I paid $430 shipped and I just sold the dodge center caps that came with them on eBay for $20 so I'm in around $100 per wheel/tire. I needed tires anyway so this is a win for me all around. Came with 4 matching Goodyear Fuel Saver tires. Here is a picture of me putting them on a couple weeks ago and then last night with the van washed up and the VW center caps ground down and installed.


----------



## TCM GLX (Jan 2, 2000)

Anyone in SoCal looking for a set of the 5 spoke journeys. I may be selling my Routan, would be looking for a trade, stock wheels and tires in good shape, matching tires with over 50 percent tread. My journey wheels are in great shape, have Pirelli 245/50/19 on them with approx 3k miles, so I'd say 80-90 percent tread. Have receipts to prove. 

Would be looking for good stockers plus a few bucks.


----------

